# Aged skull



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Just finished painting this up.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice! Is it foam?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Always enjoy seeing your work Kurt. Another jpeg for the Krough file.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Mr chicken - Yes it is 2 part urethane foam from a dragon skin mold I use. And thank you.

BD - Thanks, Its nice to be making stuff again.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice job Krough. Welcome back to the darkness.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I always like the teeth of your creations.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I will call today skull saturday, as two awesome skull were unveiled today. Long time no see krough, nice to see some work from you!

Hey how's that organ grinder coming?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Another great skull Krough. You have a style all your own, excellent work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice... as always.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this look.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the look of it. I also like the teeth as well.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, looks like you and dave both are busy adding to the graveyard.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice, love the teeth!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job. Turned out well.


----------

